#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Compartilhamento de Infraestrutura (postes)

## TecPaula

Olá Amigos - Gostaria de saber qual tipo de Engenheiro pode dar entrada no pedido de licença/autorização na Concessionaria de Energia para Compartilhamento de Infraestrutura (postes - essa é a autorização para poder trabalhar de forma legalizada com fibra otica) . Grata

----------


## douglasfernando

Eng Elétrico ou telecom.

----------


## ronei10

O profissional precisa fazer projeto detalhado dentro das normas da cia eletrica. Existem varios aqui no fórum que prestam essa consultoria.

----------


## Zarttron

Por traz disso tem mais coisa alem do projeto, mas de qualquer forma um engenheiro de telecom ou elétrica auxilia tranquilo.

----------


## emilidani

Isso tem que ver com cada cia!!! eles vao te dar um roteiro a seguir com os requerimentos.

----------


## TecPaula

Boa tarde, obrigada pelas respostas. Nao sei se é aceito Eng Eletricista pois na AES Eletropaulo em SP tem que ser Eng Civil, queria saber se em outros estados é assim tbem. Quem puder cooperar com as respostas agradeço. Abc

----------


## TecPaula

Boa tarde, alguem ai sabe dizer qual o tipo de engenheiro é habilitado para solicitar a licença de compartilhamento de poste nas demais concessionarias ? Grata

----------


## ronei10

Qualquer um que tenha CREA acho.

----------


## TecPaula

Não é bem assim colega - O entendimento da concessionaria exige um Eng em determinada area, porem nem todas aplicam igual

----------


## Neturbo

Alguém sabe de alguma empresa ou engenheiro para fazer este serviço para mim aqui no estado de São Paulo?
Rafael

----------


## Engisaacmiranda

Engenheiro eletricista projetista compartilhamento de infraestrutura (postes)

[email protected]

----------


## samueligor

Paula,

Favor me contatar, trabalhamos diretamente com esse seguimento de projetos em todo Brasil.
[email protected]

----------


## Engisaacmiranda

Caros Provedores,

sou engenheiro eletricista com CREA ativo e desenvolvo projetos de compartilhamento de infraestrutura (postes), com as concessionárias de energia. 
Saia da irregularidade e não corra o risco de ter os cabos cortados e o serviço interrompido!!!
Condições especiais e e consultoria total até a regularização.
Mais informações entre em contato!

[email protected]

----------

